# Wanna Trade LM II for I Any1??



## trackstar364 (May 3, 2010)

I bought an exhaust that was SUPPOSED to LM1 but ended up being LM2! Anyone wanna swap the mufflers for the resonators. Anyone looking to swap to LM2... thanks guys.:seeya


----------

